# Can we guys make this happen..??



## windchimes (Oct 6, 2008)

A bit crazy:

Our forum, as of now, has 48,970 members and 2,350 Active Members
Most users ever online was 849, 01-07-2007 at 12:43 AM.

Can we all fix a time and change this record of max users ever online to
a higher no..the maximum possble?? Wont that be a record considering the
% of members online taken into consideration?  *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/4.gif


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 6, 2008)

we had done this once


----------



## New (Oct 6, 2008)

We tried to make this plan happen on 01/07/2008..But we were short of around 200+active online members!!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 6, 2008)

We can try again. So fix a date and time and les see if we break the record....!


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 6, 2008)

Some one please ask raaabo to edit the database field. It may be possible then.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 6, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Some one please ask raaabo to edit the database field. It may be possible then.



you mean just changing those no.'s ..

y cant we do it the right way..??

Is the time shown in front page here the IST?
Do we need to pick the day a  holiday or working day..??


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 6, 2008)

Let's do this again!


----------



## max_demon (Oct 6, 2008)

how about 20/09/2009 

my b'day also

or 1/01/10

this will also do 2/22/2009


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 6, 2008)

i think it will be ok in diwali as every body will get holiday...
many of them (incl me) are kiddies.. and also everybody will be free..


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2008)

IMO just day before Diwali will be fine .What do you think ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 6, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> i think it will be ok in diwali as every body will get holiday...
> many of them (incl me) are kiddies.. and also everybody will be free..


Why???
Did their relatives desert them ?


----------



## windchimes (Oct 6, 2008)

ok then we can fix 25th of October.. It is a saturday..Internet parlours too will be open

What abt the time.??
.Please suggest Indian Standard Time

...Day or late evening? or night (here we will have only home users)..??

Again in 2 weeks we need to get enough  people to know this..
Who can be incharge so as to inform maximum..??


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 6, 2008)

How bout 27th oct?


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 6, 2008)

i am in>>>>make somthing final and tell!!!!!


----------



## windchimes (Oct 6, 2008)

New said:


> We tried to make this plan happen on 01/07/2008..But we were short of around 200+active online members!!



In that case what was the procedures you did to inform every members.??
Wish to hear on it.

And then we can confirm the date and time... 

And do we have the support from the moderators..
then things would be easy


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> How bout 27th oct?




Y not 23rd October...the starting day for Scorpion sun sign and my B'day...(dun mean to be selfish)


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, i'm selfish, 27th is my birthday...


Anyways i don't see it working out.. The no of members and active members are for long duration.. The active members are some 400 odd.. They are the ones who are active at any given time but some are not logged in etc.. And wen we plan something like this we can expect only a few to join and reaching 800 becomes a mamoth task...


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 7, 2008)

OK...guys make it final.....itz either 23rd oct or 27th oct....i'll prefer 23rd


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 7, 2008)

I am in too. 
Just mention the time & I will be there.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

Last time we tried this, it just didn't work out. Maybe we can try again. Once things are finalised, this thread needs to be made a sticky so that all forum members can see it. And to increase the number of online users, we just have to do this. Each of us needs atleast 2 browsers. From one browser we log in. And from the other browser (s) we open the site in different tabs. This way, we can have many guests online.... Right now I have 3 browsers. So I can add 10- 20 members...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

Yesssw 23rd...but now task of gathering...now..whenever u post anywhere in the forum...always type this:

OFF TOPIC(BUT IMPORTANT)::
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99184

This it the link to this thread BTW...

Howz this idea?


----------



## windchimes (Oct 7, 2008)

I appreciate the above two points..But 23rd is a working day..While 25th or 27th is a holiday..This can make a difference.. A few suggestions on the same would be helpful.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 7, 2008)

Evening 6-7 happens to be a ideal time..


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes....anytime u can mention...I'm ready...will call on my friends too


----------



## windchimes (Oct 7, 2008)

* OCTOBER 25th 08 SATURDAY Evening 6:30 ..6:45
all Digitians Will Be Coming Together For The First Time to break the record of
maximum users ever online....

WE ALL WILL BE HERE FOR 15 MINUTES TOGETHER...
*

Add your comments on that day in this thread to register your presence ..
Requesting all your support...

JUST DO IT...
*www.adamsunity.org/template_files/Simply%20Irresistible/images/unity_globe_smaller.jpg


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry, I cant be there, most likely my university practical exams will be on that day, so... have fun everyone!


----------



## hullap (Oct 7, 2008)

im in


----------



## dreamsalive (Oct 7, 2008)

oo..the same thing;guys at chip's forum tried & failed week after week to break "256"...846 is wayyy impossible..NO?!..go on give it try then..


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

Be optimistic dude... Last time, we were just short of around 200 users.... And many windbags who said they were coming never came.... If a majority of them followed the method I mentioned (using multiple browsers), then surely we can break that record.....

BTW, how come the last record was set at such an ungodly hour???


----------



## windchimes (Oct 8, 2008)

How can we make this a sticky..?? (Already PM'd modreator)
*

ACTION PLAN

1) BE HERE ON THAT DAY AT THE SPECIFIED TIME 25th OCT 08 sat - 6:30 to 6:45 evening

2) USE MULTIPLE BROWSERS IF POSSIBLE

3) IF YOU FIND ANY OF UR FRIENDS ONLINE IN IM'S THAT TIME.. 
(ie on 25th Oct 6:30 to 6:45 evening) JUST FORWARD OUR LINK ..

4) INFORM ALL YOUR DIGIT FRIENDS NOW ONWARDS

*

Anything else guys..???

what about an ad like free ipod or free iphone to whoever coming here on that 
time  ..Just joking..But that is really some good thought..rT?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 8, 2008)

The only reason that high score was registered was because of the guest users (read: googlers). The most number of real users will not go above 120 hence breaking that record is not possible as of now.

I shall be there nevertheless. And there's no need to make this a sticky (at least until 5 days before the event).


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 8, 2008)

Good initiative windchimes ...make this everyone remember on 25th Oct..cuz everyone can forget in his busy schedule


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2008)

I am in.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

25th October it is....okay then


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

count me in.


----------



## din (Oct 8, 2008)

Saturday ? Hmmm, mostly will go out on Saturdays, but if I am at home, I will come online for sure.


----------



## appu (Oct 8, 2008)

count me in tooo......nice that u did urself decide a date as the thread was only getting ppl birthdays and other dates.....


----------



## goobimama (Oct 8, 2008)

I think 25th October is too far out. 17th-18th would be much better. Enthusiasm dies out.

But, no need to take my view seriously. In fact, someone report this post so I can delete it


----------



## Pathik (Oct 8, 2008)

It is not the number of members but the no of unregistered guests that are online that count for the most part.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, that's why we need to use multiple browsers...


----------



## amizdu (Oct 8, 2008)

Please finalize the date. 

Anyway, I'll be there at whatever time, with all my 4 browsers through 3 proxies in each.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in! Just finalize the date & time so that I can set a reminder on my phone!


----------



## windchimes (Oct 8, 2008)

* Stick to the date..25th OCT 08 - 6:30 TO 6:45 .Till that date let us all keep reminding our friends and other digitians the same.*

Also whenever posting in other threads if you can keep an offtopic REMINDER that would 
be better. This works if we all stand united.I am looking at the attempt and if there is a result with a new record it is a BONUS and a chance to know how united we really are..
So comeon guys...


----------



## hullap (Oct 8, 2008)

bump!!


----------



## napster007 (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

In....
Browsers:
FF3
IE8 Beta2
Opera 9.60
Chrome


----------



## toofan (Oct 8, 2008)

You said that last time it was tried on 1.7.2008 but I was not aware of that. And I was not aware of this thread also. My point is that we need to advertise it to all other threads and sections also. 

Because most think that chit chat section is pure waste of time. like me

So why don't we all change our signature advertising to break the record. I too think that 25 is far away. Why don't we all unite on *18 of oct. at 6.30 to 7.0 pm*.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 8, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> You said that last time it was tried on 1.7.2008 but I was not aware of that. And I was not aware of this thread also. My point is that we need to advertise it to all other threads and sections also.
> 
> Because most think that chit chat section is pure waste of time. like me
> 
> So why don't we all change our signature advertising to break the record. I too think that 25 is far away. Why don't we all unite on *18 of oct. at 6.30 to 7.0 pm*.



Cant we use that extra days for some Promotion ..??
You can use this as Signature or mark this as offtopic: and use text DIGITIANS RECORD BREAKING ATTEMPT and link to this thread. If moderators allow I would be happy to post the same in all sections..


----------



## toofan (Oct 8, 2008)

See on 25 most of us will be busy with our Deepawali shopping and many more things because of deepawali. So don't you think that it should be done before or after deepawali time. 

one more thing And we must keep in mind that this digit site easily gets choked.


----------



## slugger (Oct 8, 2008)

such records are best attempted once a year. loses novelty otherwise.

we had logged in on 1st july 2008 to break it missed it by a whisker [quite a long whisker it was]


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 8, 2008)

slugger said:


> such records are best attempted once a year. loses novelty otherwise.
> 
> we had logged in on 1st july 2008 to break it missed it by a whisker [quite a long whisker it was]


+1


----------



## windchimes (Oct 8, 2008)

slugger said:


> such records are best attempted once a year. loses novelty otherwise.
> 
> we had logged in on 1st july 2008 to break it missed it by a whisker [quite a long whisker it was]



*wasnt aware of the fact. didnt heard on any kind of attempt. * 

This thing just came to mind seeing the difference in
the max no. of users online and the reg.members.

We can try if you all are interested.



toofan_nainital said:


> See on 25 most of us will be busy with our Deepawali shopping and many more things because of deepawali. So don't you think that it should be done before or after deepawali time.
> 
> one more thing And we must keep in mind that this digit site easily gets choked.



More thoughts of these kind needed


----------



## max_demon (Oct 9, 2008)

i will be from diff browsers and diff proxies , 40 of the online members will be me 

www.proxy.org for list for many proxy sites


----------



## toofan (Oct 9, 2008)

above attachment is corrupted.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 9, 2008)

*rapidshare.com/files/152377340/Pr0xy_Sites.txt.html


----------



## toofan (Oct 9, 2008)

downloaded and now can you tell me how to use it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

This time, we're gonna do it


----------



## acewin (Oct 9, 2008)

count me in


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 10, 2008)

Ahh I've been doing this on a couple of forums...

Count me in!


----------



## mad_max (Oct 10, 2008)

ineffective campaigning? can't this be like a announcement.whatever you do i'm in


----------



## Stuge (Oct 10, 2008)

Well,I can assure you that I will here.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

Kool...


----------



## Sathish (Oct 11, 2008)

i will be in..
is the date is finalized...?


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

Betruger said:


> i will be in..
> is the date is finalized...?



yes.. 

*OCT 25TH , 08 ;  SATURDAY EVENING. Indian Time 6:30 to 6:45*


----------



## Sathish (Oct 11, 2008)

Spending a 15 minutes in a day for such a record is amazing thing.so i am sure it will be clicked..

actually i missed to read this thread on the first time i saw bcoz  i thought it would be liked some buzz/tricks .. 
i think, if mod allowed, change this thread title to more attractive..


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

Mod hasnt read my PM yet... 
_"Heyy mod..wer r u..??" [ put some echo effect]_

by the way if you are interested please add this topic in your signature.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 11, 2008)

stick at "who is online"..


----------



## toofan (Oct 11, 2008)

Like mine.

Ok now 25 OCT is taken as decided but please spread this news to other threads also. I am doing this the day I visited this thread.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

check pm betruger and toofan naintal


----------



## Sathish (Oct 11, 2008)

any other forum has created this type of record around the world..?
anybody knows.?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 11, 2008)

There are millions of forums. . some forums have 20k odd ppl browsing at once. ..


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

Excuse me "continuum.sneha."  This is not a billboard..


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

Why you post irrelevant topic ,which is an ad as we can see, at the wrong place. And by
repeating the same post of this ad you are acting rude. Just a matter of time to see yourself out. Good luck.


----------



## toofan (Oct 11, 2008)

You can check her post count its zero. why so.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> You can check her post count its zero. why so.



Because whoever it is  have joined just now here ...just to post this ad . You can check
the joined date.Needs to be reported


----------



## sam9s (Oct 11, 2008)

oh man I missed this thread...see!! this proves we need more advertizing.....anyhow if this becomes a sticky even just 5 days prior to the event (as goobi said) I think we will get a good response..........

Anyway I am in and I shall try my best (honest best) to be online. Placed a reminder on my mobile as well


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 12, 2008)

i have been to many forums, but this is the first time i've ever seen such a thread & such a retarded idea.

These records are not made by setting time & all logging in.
if the forum is helpful, fun & awesome, the records will get broken evry month, or maybe every day.

I joined this Forum, thinking that as its run by "Digit", a very famous magazine in India, would be AWESOME, i'd be among a HUGE group of techno people, but here I am, surrounded by kids.

No offence meant. But think of it again, or i guess some of people here introduction to other Forums.


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> i have been to many forums, but this is the first time i've ever seen such a thread & such a retarded idea.
> 
> These records are not made by setting time & all logging in.
> if the forum is helpful, fun & awesome, the records will get broken evry month, or maybe every day.
> ...



Maharaaj aap apna sinhasaan lekar kahin or kyoun nahi chalejate?
Sorry for the above line.

But you must have read before entering this section that chit chat is mostly a bandwidth wastage section. So what happens here is quite obvious. 

You can check other sections full of knowledge. So don't be so quick to make your mind about this forum. And I too have gone to other forums what happens there is known to everyone. We know what are the standards of those forums. 

So please maharaj ji apne katu vachanon se hamari bahvnaoun ko hurt mat kariye.


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 12, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> i have been to many forums, but this is the first time i've ever seen such a thread & such a retarded idea.
> 
> These records are not made by setting time & all logging in.
> if the forum is helpful, fun & awesome, the records will get broken evry month, or maybe every day.
> ...


A BIG LOL


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> i have been to many forums, but this is the first time i've ever seen such a thread & such a retarded idea.
> 
> These records are not made by setting time & all logging in.
> if the forum is helpful, fun & awesome, the records will get broken evry month, or maybe every day.
> ...



joined oct...... posts 4, and you already made a conclusion. Mr . Mature there are EVERY kind of people on fourms, yea its a technology mag but the very purpose of fourm 
is to discuess/share thoughts ranging all the way from technology to religion to polities to sports to any topic that can initiate a good discuession (or few for just plain fun as is this attempt), through different people, with different perspectives from all across the country and that is what is happening here on thinkdigit, if you do not want to be a part of our familiy you are most welcome to end at post 4........


----------



## goobimama (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay enough of offtopic discussion. Mr. Maharaj can take a hike if he wants, just ignore him. If he makes a noise, out he goes.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> i have been to many forums, but this is the first time i've ever seen such a thread & such a retarded idea.
> 
> These records are not made by setting time & all logging in.
> if the forum is helpful, fun & awesome, the records will get broken evry month, or maybe every day.
> ...



Ok dude, I took your post lightly in the other thread {must watch movies thread} but now, its out of limit. We dont need people like u here........ always keeps advicing what to do and not. Are u paid by the ****ing government of ****ing India ??? We live our own lives and its on us what to do and not. This is a great idea and I support it and if u dont like it then get the ****ing hell outta here.......... why keep sitting and staring at ur shitty monitor ?


----------



## windchimes (Oct 12, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> i have been to many forums, but this is the first time i've ever seen such a thread & such a retarded idea.
> 
> These records are not made by setting time & all logging in.
> if the forum is helpful, fun & awesome, the records will get broken evry month, or maybe every day.
> ...



I had to check your other thread to understand how wise and smart brained you  are. The ministatics showed you are aged 38 and  then  saw your thread advising  a very young member to check with  a psychiatrist for his comments. Which is your kingdom maharaj?? I believe the avatar explains. Anyway I wont be commenting more but we "kids" are gonna stay..

And let me add; no doubt, this forum is "AWESOME" and some of the best techie brains are here. But this section is for chit chat and non techie stuff. After all techies need a non techie side tooo..rt?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> i have been to many forums, but this is the first time i've ever seen such a thread & such a *retarded *idea.
> 
> These records are not made by setting time & all logging in.
> if the forum is helpful, fun & awesome, the records will get broken evry month, or maybe every day.
> ...



Mind it!! Retarded it you>>hav many who support my answer>>>(ur avatar tells it all)


----------



## krates (Oct 12, 2008)

lol will be there 


> but i found it to be dumb lol maybe i am the only one here


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> You can check her post count its zero. why so.


Posts in the Chit-chat, Fight Club & Gamerz sections are NOT counted. So, probably her/his 1st post was in Chit-chat, it wasn't counted so it was zero.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^LOL at ur avatar


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Ok dude, I took your post lightly in the other thread {must watch movies thread} but now, its out of limit. We dont need people like u here........ always keeps advicing what to do and not. Are u paid by *the ****ing* *government* of ****ing India ??? We live our own lives and its on us what to do and not. This is a great idea and I support it and if u dont like it then get the ****ing hell outta here.......... why keep sitting and staring at ur shitty monitor ?



Here,  I agree to the part in bold, but not to the part in underline.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^LOL at ur avatar




Aajkal bahut jaldi mein rehte hai loog ree


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

So the date and time have been finalized? Tell me the date and time.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 13, 2008)

m in too.. though I seriously doubt it will work...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 13, 2008)

25th OCtober
6-7Pm I guess


----------



## toofan (Oct 13, 2008)

Actual time on 25th is from 6.30pm to 6.45pm.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 14, 2008)

Will be there dude!!!!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Oct 14, 2008)

me too guyz !!!!


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm extremely sorry if i hurt anyone. 
My intention was just to know why such a feat??? 
You can do something better, for example sign some petitions,(PETA) www.peta.org .
But you guys did break my heart, those replies telling that i'm not welcome here.
few years back this forum had a special charm, every new member would feel at home, not anymore, not anymore. No wonder members like Vishal, Anand and many more arent active here as before.

i hope i didnt hurt someone this time.
Sorry for going off-topic again.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 14, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> I'm extremely sorry if i hurt anyone.



Hi.
as u know, "words" are  so powerful here.. 
Pl think once again before floating any words..
forget past things..share your xperiences..


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 14, 2008)

i don't know if i can make it during the weekend... but i'll try...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 16, 2008)

Hehe^^

I came to know that my parents booked tickets talready, I g2g to Vaishnodevi, and te day of train is 24th Oct!!!!!!

I won't be able to attend, I'm soo sorry


----------



## windchimes (Oct 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Hehe^^
> 
> I came to know that my parents booked tickets talready, I g2g to Vaishnodevi, and te day of train is 24th Oct!!!!!!
> 
> I won't be able to attend, I'm soo sorry


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry for comin' in too early b4 and now late but what's the decided time and date?


----------



## windchimes (Oct 21, 2008)

* 25th October 08 ; evening 6:30 to 6:45 *


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

wot ?


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 21, 2008)

* can it not be postponed one day..i.e wat about 26th October 08 ; evening 6:30 to 6:45 *


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 21, 2008)

oor preponed to 24th? or 23rd? Cause I'm havin a situation here


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 21, 2008)

no^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## windchimes (Oct 21, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> oor preponed to 24th? or 23rd? Cause I'm havin a situation here



Comeon guys just 15 minutes..Compaddict is it "Vaishnodevi."..??



Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> * can it not be postponed one day..i.e wat about 26th October 08 ; evening 6:30 to 6:45 *



Do we need these last minute changes... Comeon Varad..Just 15 minutes


----------



## mrintech (Oct 22, 2008)

I am in...

Also lets collect some money and apply for Google Adwords Image AD's about this ...


----------



## windchimes (Oct 22, 2008)

*kiw.imgag.com/imgag/product/full/em/3082348f.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

So when's it happening??


----------



## hullap (Oct 22, 2008)

never


----------



## windchimes (Oct 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> So when's it happening??



*25th October 08 ; evening 6:30 to 6:45* ..This was repeated again and again..



hullap said:


> never



wasn't funny..


----------



## toofan (Oct 24, 2008)

This time we will succeed. Only one day left friends so come one. 
Advertise as much as you can and tell your all friends to log on to the think digit forum tomorrow at 6.30 pm.

We will make it happen this time.

HIP hip hurrey..........


----------



## pushkar (Oct 24, 2008)

Will try to be there.


----------



## hullap (Oct 24, 2008)

windchimes said:


> wasn't funny..



who said it was meant to be funny?
its the truth


----------



## Sathish (Oct 24, 2008)

this thread has only 1773 views.. 
how it will possible..?


----------



## mrintech (Oct 24, 2008)

Let's Stumble this thread


----------



## toofan (Oct 24, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Let's Stumble this thread


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't think I'm being negative or something, but I think this is not gonna happen. Tomorrow is when this is taking place, and as someone said, this thread hasn't had too many views. And we can't have the required no of members in the space of just 15 mins.
This should be attempted only once a year...


----------



## Sathish (Oct 24, 2008)

hey toofan what happened.?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 25, 2008)

Lets give it a shot anyway. .. .


----------



## windchimes (Oct 25, 2008)

Guys are you ready...??

Dont think of that record result..Just think of the attempt..
Here it was pouring heavily and I had no connection from Thur evening..
Anyway let us try....


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

If there is no light out then and net disruption then I will try to report back


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 25, 2008)

count me in . i'll be there !!!
so everybody u know what to do today evening , now just lets make it happen .


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 25, 2008)

i'm also in


----------



## New (Oct 25, 2008)

Download and install all browsers available for Windows


----------



## red_devil (Oct 25, 2008)

New said:


> Download and install all browsers available for Windows



Chi-chi!!! hailing from the land of the Gandhi, you shouldn't be resorting to such methods to make a record.

btw, count me in


----------



## windchimes (Oct 25, 2008)

Guys..conection again down at home..Rt now in a cafe..But again the connection is unstable..Heavy rain is the reason..This cafe owner is asking Rs30 for an hour for an unstable and slow connection because there is no connection in nearby cafe's .No guarantees..Seems only some divine intervention can help..


----------



## Sathish (Oct 25, 2008)

hey windchemes...
create an attendance thread...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 25, 2008)

9 mins to go....
Only 370 odd members..


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

me back from Cordon


----------



## windchimes (Oct 25, 2008)

ok


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 25, 2008)

i am here guys


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 25, 2008)

Man there goes this try.. Wers the attendance thread..


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 25, 2008)

not much of a crowd ....


----------



## New (Oct 25, 2008)

Going to log-out now..At least, last time, we were around 600...this is really bad...


----------



## windchimes (Oct 25, 2008)

Right now we have 35 members online..But only a fraction here..??

Dont worry guys.. Take it in the spirit.. We stick to our word
and we are the winners


----------



## Sathish (Oct 25, 2008)

present sir..


----------



## windchimes (Oct 25, 2008)

wait i am making the attaendance thread..Terrible connection guys


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 25, 2008)

i am here since a long time.... yawn!!


----------



## windchimes (Oct 25, 2008)

guys check the new thread and post ur attendance..Due to bad connection I couldnt followup fastly..bear with me..


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol, we've got less people online than we had yesterday @ 11pm......

Okay people, open 10 different proxies in 10 tabs and open the Thinkdigit index page.  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/


----------



## Sathish (Oct 25, 2008)

guys.. make an attendance on *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100600


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 25, 2008)

me 2 here


----------



## red_devil (Oct 25, 2008)

sorry guys couldn't make it ... damn POWER CUT


----------



## Sathish (Oct 25, 2008)

the maximum no. of users between the time is 44..
dont worry.. some one may create a new thread to reach highest no. of views/ posts..
expect soon..
bye for this thread..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 25, 2008)

even i was sleeping  after Friday night party  
cuz it was 9:00AM here in US...and sat morning ...kaun uthega itni jaldi


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

^^You livin in US?? Didn't know that.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 26, 2008)

^^nah..on a short trip.will be gng back soon


----------

